# Help Please



## tomtom1245 (Feb 7, 2008)

Alright so i have a JVC TH-D50 home theater system (http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3074155&Sku=J109-1100) and i have a dumark DXM06 dj mixer (http://www.numark.com/dxm06) i have to connect the mixer to the system. The mixer has a RCA audio output (red & white) and i have to connect it to the system and it has a optical, s-video, a USB memory socket, and HDMI. Which should i use and what cables do i have to buy please.

Im thinking i connect the RCA to the optical and i gotta get a converter.
Thanks in advance

for the JVC website go down to the bottom of the page to see the output and inputs

for the numark website click on the images of the back


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF TomTom :wave:

The JVC appears to have one analog audio input. Its right next to the optical input (but I can't see it clearly in the pic). I'd just use a pair of stereo cables between the mixer and the JVC. Trying to switch between analog and digital in is not going to be fun.


----------

